# Grape wood mold



## MikeL (Jun 13, 2006)

I did a search and didnt find any info. I'm sorry if this is a question that has been asked a hundred times. 

My new viv (my first), turned out great, but not knowing it would be a problem, I used grape wood inside. Now I 'm getting mold developing on the wood. I also have some of that white wisps mold that I read was common for a new viv, but this mold on the grape wood is starting to look sort of blueish. 

My question is: should i just tear this thing down and start over now?

I really dont want to but if this is going to turn into a long term problem, I guess I have no choice but to start over. 

Thanks for you advice, 

Mike


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

the mold will go away. new vivs do that. after a while it'll be gone. no worries.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

The mold I had took about a month to go away,once the wood gets really saturated it will slowly stop. Mine actually grew into some pretty cool looking mushrooms :shock: John


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

And, correct me if Im wrong, I believe the mold has no bad effects on frogs or other inhabitants. Its merely an eyesore to some (but not to others).


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

True dat! I'm just regurgitating info but it's apparently harmless. If you want it gone asap then drench it with a little bit of pressured water then get a fan to dry you viv a bit. I did this because the mold started to attack several plants of mine.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Molds are just a part of the process that happens whenever you set up a living biological system. Those that occur here are rarely active pathogens, and will not harm your frogs. They may overgrow dying plants or plant leaves that are already dying off. But if the plant is healthy and in its own appropriate environment, molds aren't going to "attack" it. If a frog dies, they may grow on its corpse, but that doesn't mean the mold killed the frog. The original molds will cycle out as your tank ages, and other stuff will take their place. Just wipe it off the glass and watch without worrying too much. (If you can see it freely growing, it probably isn't a frog pathogen.)


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Chris (grassypeak) made a thread about this it in the past few months. I can't remember what section it was in or I'd post a link, but it asked who actually had problems with grape wood. I don't remember the responces or I'd offer a summary. Maybe someone can chime in with a link to that thread.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Here is the thead grassypeak started:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... ight=grape

Here is another thread that was going at the same time:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... ight=grape

I think that there is two types of grapewood. One is heat treated or kiln dried and one is not. I had a piece in one of my vivs and I could never get rid of the mold. I am starting to think that it was the type that was not heat treated.
Just my thoughts.....
Hope that helps you guys out.
Later,
Brad


----------

